# Bergbau + kk oder Bergbau + Kürschnern?



## Menora (27. Februar 2008)

was ist eurer meinung besser bei Kk + Bergbau hat man halt das problem das man nur eine suchfunktion auswählen kann. Hatte auch bisher noch keinen char mit Kürschnern kann man damit überhaupt gut verdienen?


----------



## Aerlinn (27. Februar 2008)

Ich würde dir Bergbau und Kürschnerei empfehlen. Wie du schon gesagt hast, müsste man mit Bergbau und Kräuterkunde ständig zwischen den Suchfunktionen wechseln, was mich persönlich ziemlich stören würde. Außerdem kann man mit Kürschnerei auch gut Geld verdienen, zumindest auf unserem Server. ^^'


----------



## Langmar (8. April 2008)

Ja, Bergbau und Kürschner is schon besser.
Mit Leder verdient man, je nachdem, auch n'ordentliches Taschengeld^^

Trotzdem bevorzuge ich diese Kombination, von Berufen, nur bei Twinks ^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## marcloker (21. August 2008)

ich tendiere im mom zu bb und kk.... zum einen kannst du die kräuter gebrauchen für tränke wenn du raiden willst oder sonst so.
und zum anderen werden die kräuterpreise mit dem neuen addon steigen.... da lohnt das wieder.... denn de schriftgelehrte wird kräuter brauchen....

und das mit dem radar ist gar nicht mal so schlimm denke ich, mit /castsequence reset=3/ Kräutersuche, Mineraliensuche kannst immer umstellen.
und im notfall farmst du erst kräuter. und dann farmst du erze... sollte doch gehen^^

mfg


----------



## mofsens (27. August 2008)

zeigen dir addons wie gatherer nicht automatisch die standorte beider vorkommen auf der karte an?


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Ich tendier eher zu 2 Herstellungsberufen und Auktionshaus abgrasen :/


----------



## Éothain (1. September 2008)

Habe mit meinem Hordler BB+KK. Für Zeiten wo ich farmen gehe habe ich mir ein Makro erstellt und die auf die Daumentaste meiner Maus gelegt. So kann ich beim Fliegen bei der Suche switchen. Bei uns werden für Erze und Kräuter nette Preise bezahlt. Konnte mit 70 den 5k Reitskill erlangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Aerlinn schrieb:


> Ich würde dir Bergbau und Kürschnerei empfehlen. Wie du schon gesagt hast, müsste man mit Bergbau und Kräuterkunde ständig zwischen den Suchfunktionen wechseln, was mich persönlich ziemlich stören würde. Außerdem kann man mit Kürschnerei auch gut Geld verdienen, zumindest auf unserem Server. ^^'


Da hat er hier absolut Recht. Nehm BB und Kürschnern. Wegen den Radaren wechseln, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## fataly (10. Oktober 2008)

willst du viel gold für wenig aufwand? dann nimm kk und bb
besorg dir ein epicflugmount und die reitgerte... du fliegst eine strecke und casht quasi doppelt ab, einfach ein makro auf eine maustaste legen (zum umschalten), addon und datenbank mit allen vorkommen besorgen und über leute schmuntzeln die meinen mit daylies macht man doch sooo viel gold 
wenn du kk und kürschnerei nimmst, dann fliegst du einmal für kräuter und legst dann arme tiere für leder, wesentlich ineffizienter

ps: noch ein kleiner tipp^^ wenn du zu unchristlichen zeiten nachhausekommst bzw. es dir dein rl erlaubt (extra aufstehen würd ich dafür nicht xD) dann flieg mal mitten in der nacht eine runde zw. 3 und 6 uhr morgens ist super weil du quasi alleine die gegend abgrast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greets
fataly


----------

